# Jacobsen 626 identification



## HoldingHeavy (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello everyone! I've been bit by the bug and picked up a second blower to tinker with. As the title states is a Jacobsen 626. Problem is I can't find any serial numbers or identification to research how old it is. Any ideas or hints where I can search on the machine itself? I'm trying to get it in running order which it wasn't when purchased ( paid 30 bucks). I'm going to take the carb apart and clean it as the first step to reviving this heavy monster. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

send us some pics please


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have an older 626 also. Toss up some photos of your machine and I might be of some help.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i would assume its a tecumseh h60, pretty simple carbs easy to clog but also easy to clean


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh (Lauson) Series 3 Carburetor 632334a

carb repair guide, clean it first if it runs good order a rebuild kit and you should be good to go


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

HoldingHeavy said:


> Any input would be greatly appreciated.


That works both ways. Was anything helpful ?? Where are you at with trying to ID it


----------



## HoldingHeavy (Mar 18, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That works both ways. Was anything helpful ?? Where are you at with trying to ID it


Sorry guys work has been killing me lately and leaving me little free time. Apparently I was misinformed by the previous owner and it's not a 626 but an imperial. I'm working on getting it running but currently have no spark. Thank you everyone who's taken the time to respond and I apologize again for the delay in response.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

No worries, we all know how life can get in the way !!

It would be a Jacobsen Imperial 2 stage snow blower. Does it have "26" or "626" on the control panel ??


----------



## HoldingHeavy (Mar 18, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> No worries, we all know how life can get in the way !!
> 
> It would be a Jacobsen Imperial 2 stage snow blower. Does it have "26" or "626" on the control panel ??


It had neither, it appears as though a previous owner painted the panel to mitigate some rust issues.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Some peoples kids. Guess we're back to needing some pictures. Any chance you can get the info off the engine ??


----------



## HoldingHeavy (Mar 18, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Some peoples kids. Guess we're back to needing some pictures. Any chance you can get the info off the engine ??


Already did and it's a late 60's imperial with a 6hp tecumseh


----------



## Ferruccio (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi everyone
We are having problems getting this snowblower to run. It was my grandfathers who recently passed. I was able to get it started but it won't stay running. I don't know much about it but it seems to be a good one so I don't want to give up on it just yet. Any help would be appreciated.jacobsen imperial 626 two stage heavy duty 6 hp


----------

